# [SOLVED] ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 No POST, No Beep



## YakAttack (Apr 10, 2013)

Greetings,
I have recently put together a system with the ASUS M5A99x EVO R2.0 board, with an MSI graphics card and Corsair RAM. After assembly, I booted the machine and installed windows 8, and proceeded to reboot a few times that same day. Later, having noticed that the internal speaker that came with the mobo had not been installed, I attempted to connect this speaker . . . after this point, I have seen only a blank screen when trying to start the system. I have tried clearing the BIOS/CMOS and disconnected the hard drives and optical drives, keeping only the essential components connected. I have also waited several minutes for the system to start, with no results. All the board LED's light up, but occasionally the VGA LED will stay lit - I have tested the graphics card in another system and it appears to work fine. I have also tried a different graphics card and still just a black screen. The RAM is brand new DDR3 1333 MHz.

Can anybody come up with a possible cause for this other than a defective motherboard? Could I have hurt something trying to connect the internal speaker (connected backwards?)? I have worn an anti static wrist band with the power supply off (but plugged in) at any time when I was working on the system.

Many thanks for any help that can be provided. I hope I have provided enough details to be useful.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 No POST, No Beep*

Have you tried disconnecting the Mobo speaker? 
Brand & Model of CPU-RAM (how much & specs)-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## YakAttack (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 No POST, No Beep*

I have disconnected the motherboard speaker - no change.
Unfortunately I cannot find identifying markings on the graphics card, other than MSI (there is also an NVIDIA marking on the back). 
CPU: AMD FX-8120 (8 core) CPU w/Corsair Liquid Cooler
RAM: Corsair XMS3 RAM (8GB - 2 x 4GB, in channels A2/B2 as directed by the motherboard manual)
GRAPHICS: AS stated, unsure, but I have tested an MSI and ASUS card that both work fine on an old GIGABYTE board I have, but no display from the new ASUS board.
PSU: CoolerMaster EXtreme2 625W
MOBO: Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 No POST, No Beep*

Brand & Model of the PSU in the PC that the GPU's work in? Coolermaster PSU's are lower quality and yours is not 80+ certified.
Try the GPU in the other PCI-E slot.
Try clearing the CMOS.
Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes from the Mobo. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
Note: A Mobo speaker is required.


----------



## YakAttack (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 No POST, No Beep*

The system that the GPU's work in is running on a CoolMax V-500 275w PSU. I have tried both cards in all 3 PCIe slots with no results. Cleared CMOS - no results. I tried booting with one stick of RAM, but not without RAM entirely. I ended up calling ASUS and went through their troubleshooting, finally pulled it out of the case and tried to boot the system (they thought it might be a short or grounding issue) - no luck there either. They told me to have it replaced by the retailer, that it was most likely a MOBO issue. I will be reassembling the system tonight, will post tomorrow if the issue persists. Thank you for your assistance thus far, it is much appreciated.


----------



## YakAttack (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 No POST, No Beep*

Hey there, got the new system put back together and I am now getting a beep code:
4 long beeps followed by a short beep. Then nothing for a few seconds. Then:
1 long beep, 2 slightly shorter beeps, 1 long beep.
ANY idea what this code means?
ALSO, got the model of the GPU:
MSI n9400gt ->MSI Canada ? Graphics Card - N9400GT-MD1G

And the other GPU I was trying:
ASUS en8400gs silent -> https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/EN8400GS_SILENTHTP512M/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 No POST, No Beep*



Tyree said:


> Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes from the Mobo. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
> Note: A Mobo speaker is required.


Did you test on the bench before installing in the case to insure all components are good? If not I would suggest doing so now and precisely as shown below-
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## YakAttack (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 No POST, No Beep*

I did not test on the bench before installing...checked the standoffs to ensure I had the correct configuration, but I will do so before I reassemble it again. I will take everything out again and try booting the system outside the case as you say, but school is heavy this week so probably won't get to it for a few days. I was just so happy to get a beep code now I am afraid to move anything and get stuck at the no post no beep stage again. I will post back once I have gotten around to testing. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## YakAttack (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0 No POST, No Beep*

Hey there, sorry it took me so long to get back to it. It is booting on one stick of RAM so it looks like one of my RAM sticks was DOA (They were brand new factory sealed boxes! DARN!). Thanks for your assistance in troubleshooting this issue.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The retailer should have a 30 day replacement option. If the sticks were purchased as a matched pair, which is always preferable to avoid possible compatibility problems, both sticks are commonly required to be returned.


----------



## YakAttack (Apr 10, 2013)

I am a little late for the 30 day replacement option but I assume there should be a 1yr manufacturer warranty as well. I don't need the RAM desperately. Thanks though!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Corsair, as well as most all RAM, has a lifetime manufacturer's warranty.


----------

